
India - anjneymidha
http://www.mauldineconomics.com/outsidethebox/raoul-pal-paying-attention/
======
otoburb
This type of "field survey" article is great because it helps connect a bunch
of different dots. The stories about India accelerating their digitization
efforts is truly eye-opening and worth the read.

Considering this is a macro-economic investment article, I will call out that
although going long on the Indian telecommunications sector seems like a good
value play, over the short-term the entire Indian telco sector is experiencing
turmoil[1] due to a recently sparked price war by 4G/LTE-only wireless network
operator Reliance Jio who launched September 2016 and within 6 months signed
up 100M subscribers by giving voice & data services away for basically
free[2].

Hence, Raoul Pal's comment in section 7 about being long the telco sector
makes sense, but choosing Bharti Airtel alone doesn't, given the intense
competition and relatively recent consolidation.

[1] [http://telecom.economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/staff-
stare...](http://telecom.economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/staff-stare-at-pay-
cuts-in-shakeout-hit-telecom/57682185)

[2] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jio](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jio)

~~~
dragonsh
This article is paid for by current Indian govt supporter or mr Raoul's
knowledge is pretty limited. Govt spending is never efficient, we have seen
first hand misuse of aadhar by Indian police and politician. All this
digitisation in India is a farce trying to create a totalitarian state.

China has an active 600 million mobile wallets in use on regular basis by
people as old as 75, including Mom and pop shop despite push by govt to reduce
it, diametrically opposite to India, since transaction cost is 0 with daily
interest credited for even 10 cents deposit. UNI is a step in right direction
but paying 1-3% extra for just moving money is not efficient when the cost of
moving digits is much lower, which is true for India. Paying 45% in direct tax
and then adding additional tax will make Indian politicians more rich, they
can move money offshore easily. This cash ban is boon for those industrialist
who got more money to play from hard working middle and lower income groups in
India.

